# Furry Action Figures



## blackfuredfox (Jun 22, 2009)

so i was wondering if anyone could tell me where to find furry action figures. roughly the size of GI Joes with guns and the like, or just a furry action figure. me and my friends use to have literally odeles of GI Joes and would set up elaborate battles but i lost most of mine and would like to start again, with furries of course. any help?


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Jun 22, 2009)

Have you considered ninja turtles?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 22, 2009)

Tanzenlicht said:


> Have you considered ninja turtles?



no but because i am looking for a fox, wolf, coyote, and other canines, or felines, and about a foot in height. oh and with clothes.


----------



## Takeshi (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, clothes so you can _take them off_, is that it? Ya feckin' pervert! /rageface


----------



## D Void (Jun 23, 2009)

I used to have loads of Biker mice from Mars Items, 
They didn't have close, but they rode Hogs.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 23, 2009)

Takeshi said:


> Yeah, clothes so you can _take them off_, is that it? Ya feckin' pervert! /rageface



uh no, really if you check the major of my post signals strong military liking, and a gun fan.


----------



## Shindo (Jun 23, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> no but because i am looking for a fox, wolf, coyote, and other canines, or felines, and about a foot in height. oh and with clothes.



why not naked?


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 23, 2009)

Shindo said:


> why not naked?


 
Are you serious? really, are you?

You know that won't happen.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, Joe and Co. have gotten tall since I played with dolls.


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Jun 24, 2009)

for a while their was a set of gi joes called k-9 corp which where anthros there was a wolf,doberman,bull terrier,and either a sheperd or rottie and i think a bull dog they where like the 12" tall gi joes but i haven,t been able to find them and missed out on getting them when they where out
http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_characters_in_K9_Corps


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 25, 2009)

DARKWOLFE said:


> for a while their was a set of gi joes called k-9 corp which where anthros there was a wolf,doberman,bull terrier,and either a sheperd or rottie and i think a bull dog they where like the 12" tall gi joes but i haven,t been able to find them and missed out on getting them when they where out
> http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_characters_in_K9_Corps




Oh, i remember those! Never got any myself. There's a few on Ebay right now, actually.


----------



## Rory (Jul 2, 2009)

This would be the closest thing I can think of "Stan Winston Creatures (Realm of the Claw)" action figures. ebay or a local comic book store may have them.


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 2, 2009)

Dude aren't you a bit old to be playing will dolls


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree.


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 12, 2009)

Everyone would find out Cobra Commanders Dirty little secret when he said " I was once a man".


----------



## demitry (Jul 13, 2009)

nice post...



financement
auto​


----------

